# Sziget



## Ian (Aug 14, 2006)

Hello all,

Wondered if anyone has ever been, or heard of the Sziget festival in Hungary? Went there last week and it was awesome! For just £15 a day (about a quarter of the price you would pay in the UK), for bands this year such as Placebo, Franz Ferdinand, The Prodigy, Scissor sisters and many more. Will certainly be going next year, more than likely camp for the whole 8 days.


----------

